# Atlas Strong shoulder Mason Jars



## mandie (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi, my name is mandie.  I am not a collector myself, so I am here for some info.  I have come across 2 Atlas Strong Shoulder Mason jars.  They are half gallon, clear, and have no chips or cracks that I can see.  I was wondering if these jars might be collector items and if so how much they might be worth?  Thanks ahead for any info


----------



## CaseDaddyBottles (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey mandie heres a link to some that are for sale on ebay, color and condition are key for what its worth..Good Luck

 http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=gallon+strong+shoulder&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------

